# Schwinn 41 on cl



## Hawthornecrazy (Apr 3, 2018)

https://chicago.craigslist.org/chc/atq/d/1941-super-deluxe-autocycle/6550418119.html


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 3, 2018)

Is it me, or is there something funky going on with the guard?


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 3, 2018)

I believe that is a bike Bob U is selling @bobcycles


----------



## bobcycles (Apr 3, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> I believe that is a bike Bob U is selling @bobcycles




Bike is possibly? available although contemplating fellow cabers offer on the bike


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Apr 3, 2018)

AND RIGHT IN MY FRONT YARD!


----------



## Junkman Bob (Apr 3, 2018)

Right in my BACK yard and can’t touch it ... The best come from Chicago.... Schwinn . Nice bike


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 4, 2018)

Wrong year springer for a 41.
Rack top looks odd. Maybe just the postwar brackets that make it look that way.


----------



## spoker (Apr 4, 2018)

whats not right with the fork?


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 4, 2018)

38-40.
41 had a longer spring, so the profile of the upper leg is different.


----------



## Dave K (Apr 4, 2018)

My old OG paint 41 SD had the 38-40 fork.   Don’t think it is super unusual for a 41 to have an earlier fork.


----------



## bobcycles (Apr 4, 2018)

Blue Super Deluxe is sold!  

Nice recent estate find restored here in So Cal back in the 80's hey day of 
restore everything.... LOL  bike was probably a killer original that got the 
full make over... but the job done was outstanding...Keith Dean paint, 
Tom C stripes most likely, Bailey saddle... gorgeous bomb and dash...
and yes some 41's had the earlier profile 'bend'....


----------



## bobcycles (Apr 7, 2018)

spoker said:


> whats not right with the fork?





Nothing wrong with the fork at all.  As I've seen countless times.....41 bikes built with 38-40' profile forks.
Schwinn like all manufacturers of goods did odd things once in a while.
I've had too many to count 1941 stock original bikes with the early fork.

How about a 1941 Autocycle with a 'feather' guard?

Factory equipped unmolested 1941 B-6 with a feather guard.

exceptions occur from time to time....


----------

